
PyBay2018 Talks and Tutorials are up - simeonf
https://pybay.com/schedule/
======
simeonf
If you are local to the Bay Area and can afford to take a weekday off this is
a chance to take half or full day classes from cool instructors (Raymond
Hettinger, Paige Bailey, Wes Chun, etc) in a bunch of areas where Python is
used - ML, Data Science and Viz, Web Dev, etc.

Or come over the weekend to hear ~40 talks from all those folks - I'm
personally looking forwards to the keynote on AI Ethics from Rachel Thomas.

I've been volunteering with PyBay for all three years it has run. I'm happy to
answer questions if you've got em...

